# Its finally over...



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

After months of denial and lack of evidence of closure, my Walmart fabric department got news this week that it is shutting down in 3 weeks! They are a still receiving shipments of fabric that they ordered and went straight to clearing all the fabric out at 75% off - even the stuff straight off the truck (fall and Christmas)!!

Quick, if you were me, what would you buy?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Good question. Since I don't quilt or have any little grandaughters to see for, I'd have to say, I'd probably think of what I might want to sew for myself within the next year or so and look for that type fabric. Happy Shopping!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

If I had the chance I would buy all I could for the future. I really feel that the economy is going to get worse before it gets better and it would be comforting to have extra fabroc on hand for family and gifts. How do you find out if they are closing out the fabric dept. our walmart is 25 miles away and I don't get there very often? I hope I don't get a shock anytime soon. That would be really sad.......


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

If you quilt I would buy a whole bolt of warm and natural batting. At 75% off I would buy all the fabric I could afford. G&S


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I agree...I'd buy up everything I could afford.

Hmmm...maybe I need to make a trip to the Wal Mart here. Their fabric department shrunk to one short aisle last year and they weren't sure how long that would last. I think I'll stop by tomorrow and see if it's still there.

Do you think this might bring back the smalltown fabric shops that Wal Mart wiped out?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree I would buy all I could afford and a lot I couldn't afford.
bopeep
ps 
It would be nice to see some hometown fabric stores come back, with some good prices.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I would love for the hometown fabric stores to come back. They had lots better fabric that Wal Mart carries.

Our thought last year they were going to close, but they were telling everyone that ask about it to either call or write and complain about it closing. So far it's still open.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

I found out just by chance that they were closing it down. I stopped in to buy some polka dot fabric for a baby quilt and it rang up at 75% off. I asked if it was right and got the info about the dept shutting down. At that time, they weren't sure what had been marked down, or by how much. I just took my bargain and got out of there (felt like a thief at a funeral!) But I got to thinking, I should take inventory and go back to stock up.

I wish they did carry Warm & Natural batting... wouldn't that be a steal? They only have polyester batting in packages and only fabric is on sale at this point. But even the $1 table is 75% off. Can you imagine? 25 cents a yard... if you can find the good stuff.

Hmmm, wish I had a coffee can full of money to take advantage of this.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The hometown stores do indeed carry better fabrics than WalMart (it's why they charged more). Like comparing 150ct sheets to 300 thread count sheets. They aren't even in the same category... 
On top of that, independents can and _do_ carry the cheaper fabric lines (Springs and VIP are two examples--afterall, you don't _always_ need to buy a high-thread count, colorfast, 100% cotton), but they can't buy in huge quantities from the mills like WalMart does, so even their comparable fabrics are going to be higher.
And don't misunderstand me-- I like shopping WalMart's fabric dept, too!

But people are after a bargain and independent shops can't compete with WalMart. So customers, shopping at WalMart, have forced them out of business... And now WalMart's fabric dept. is going by the wayside, so all those bargain hunters now have nothing... 


PS: I'm writing as a fabric consumer, not a quilt shop owner. Due to the fact that I'm an online shop, WM has never affected me one way or the other.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've always heard it stated, that good things can come from what seems like bad happenings. I've been thinking too, that just possibly, WalMart's fabric department closings might bring back some local fabric shops. It'll open up a new market for someone in small towns that are interested. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't like Walmart fabrics, but I would in a heartbeat buy out all their batting, fleece, interfacing and flannel for PJ's. At 75% off, wow!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I second the suggestion for Warm and Natural - or Warm and White.

Look for VIP cotton prints. Good quality.

I would be thinking about what I need or use for my family, home, and quilts. 

Quillows make good gifts for snuggle/tv quilts or camper quilts. I would look for suitable fabric for those. I use 2 or 2 1/3 yd of 2 45-inch fabrics and 1/2 yd of something to make the 18" foot pocket. And the warm and natural batt. These are good items to go along with BOBs. Look for fabric like the VIP that will hold up, but not denim. It makes a heavy quillt that is difficult to launder.

I might get something like denim to use for throws/blankets/spreads for emergency floor bedding. Again, 2 or 2 1/2 yd of 45 or 60 inch fabric. Just serge or hem the ends to finish. 

When we have made marathon cross-country trips, I have used throws that can be taken off to shake and launder, to protect the seats as we are "living" in our vehicle and eating snacks or meals. Also, I like to spread a cargo cover over everything in the back to look a little neater. I usually like to use 60 inch fabric long enough to cover the cargo area - something that is sturdy enough to stay in place and won't wrinkle. 

I make tote bags, and I would look for canvas or denim or something that would work. 

Good nylon sport bags of all sizes and descriptions show up for reasonable prices at yard sales, flea markets and thrift stores. So I might not opt to make the bags. Also cheap totes are available in the stores. And some are showing up at the groceries. We may have to supply our own bags one of these days. So I will be making up some canvas and denim bags from my stash. I don't know if I would buy any more fabric to make totes. 

I have seen the prequilted baby panels at Walmart. A yard makes a quilt 36 x 45 and just needs binding to make a gift.

Let us know what you find. Good Luck!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

WannabeeFree, where are you located? I'm trying to keep up with the MANY Wal-marts that are close to me and catch that great sale when they do close out ....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I was just in my "local" (90 miles away) WM on Monday. No sale. So of course I asked the gal manning the dept. and she said ours is safe until 2010.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WannabeeFree said:


> After months of denial and lack of evidence of closure, my Walmart fabric department got news this week that it is shutting down in 3 weeks! They are a still receiving shipments of fabric that they ordered and went straight to clearing all the fabric out at 75% off - even the stuff straight off the truck (fall and Christmas)!!
> 
> Quick, if you were me, what would you buy?


Everything!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Mine is gone as of this week. We didn't have a sale; they sent it to other stores that still have a fabric dept. _Every_ fabric dept. will officially shut down upon the next store re-models; which happens in every single WM store every store every 6-8 years.

Although I understand the premise of using "better" fabric; it was nonetheless, the only option for those of us who can't afford $8-$15 yd. fabric. It's cheaper for me now to buy clothes rather than making them and I sure won't be joining in future quilt swaps for a while. :Bawling:


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Wannabeefree...where are you located? (If you don't mind me asking.) Any chance some of the people here on the forum are close enough to you to also take advantage of the prices?

Kayleigh


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I always bought the $1 a yard fabric to make dresses for my daughter. It was thin and therefor cool. The dresses would last her 2 years (I made them with 4-5" hems, so I could let them down). For play dresses I just couldn't beat it and I really didn't care what got on them. Sounds like I better stock up when on home leave. The 2 Wal-Marts near where we used to live just re-modeled or were built in the last 3 years, so I hope to find a fabric department when I get there! 

The only other fabric stores within reasonable distance are Joanne's and their fabric is crazy expensive. Guess it's time to start looking online.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry I've been off the forum for a few days. For those who have asked, I am in Rockford, IL. We actually have three Walmarts in Rockford (big city). This is the 2nd to take out the fabric (and the store I usually go to). Again, no advance warning... its been less than 2 weeks, they did finally put up a 25% liquidation sign (prices still 50-75% off though!) and about 3/4 of the shelves are emptied. Word of mouth traveled fast!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Our local Walmart--little one,not a stupid center--still has a fabric dept. and no rumors of it closing. Only thing I've bought there was thread or quilt batts as I prefer better quality fabric if I'm gonna put hours into a quilt. But just my opinion. Our local quilt shop is awful...run by an elderly couple who haven't bought any new fabrics in eons...next closest is about 60 miles so do most of my shopping on line anyhow....new excellent site is www.thousandsofbolts.com....order here the next day priority mail!!!!! But I digress. DEE


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mutti said:


> Our local Walmart--little one,not a stupid center--still has a fabric dept. and no rumors of it closing. Only thing I've bought there was thread or quilt batts as I prefer better quality fabric if I'm gonna put hours into a quilt. But just my opinion. Our local quilt shop is awful...run by an elderly couple who haven't bought any new fabrics in eons...next closest is about 60 miles so do most of my shopping on line anyhow....new excellent site is www.thousandsofbolts.com....order here the next day priority mail!!!!! But I digress. DEE


Darn ENABLER! :clap:

Thanks for a new link to explore.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I wanna see!! But that link doesn't work.:Bawling:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.thousandsofbolts.com/index.cfm

try this one

or try

http://www.thousandsofbolts.com


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I was just coming online to mention Thousands of Bolts. I found it in a mag last night while looking for the elusive _"I think I remember" _block pattern.
I'm glad to hear someone recommend them, thanks Mutti!

Halo


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I buy most f/Joanns but there is this one fabric at WM...I would call it a mottled solid in many colors: navy, blue, brn, grn, gold, beige, deep red...you can tell I've used this! I have it used it more for borders and bindings in many quilts. Sometimes they have nice panels, too.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay, here's a really wacky thing. I stopped by the Walmart tonight. The fabric dept has sold most of the fabric and taken out most of the aisles and is down to one wall plus one large table of bolts and a huge bin of remnants. AND here's the wacky thing... they have marked all the fabric back up to full price! Seems they really don't need to close the department down til October (they goofed by marking it down to 75% off right away?). So it will be left limping along with its left-over, picked-over fabric. Awful. Can't they just put the poor department out of its misery? Obviously a decision that was made remotely. Locally you can SEE that it makes no sense whatsoever. Ughh.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Mine didn't even post an announcement. My daughter went in after work to buya zipper and everything was gone. Housewares had been moved to that area. :shrug:


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

My sisters and I just opened a fabric store one month ago today. Just because of the walmart coming into town and closing the 2 fabric stores that were here. Then they closed their fabric dept. The closest fabric store is Hancocks and it is about 40 miles away. This town need us badly. We are doing pretty well, but boy would we be happy if we had all of you close by. Vickie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

vickie said:


> My sisters and I just opened a fabric store one month ago today. Just because of the walmart coming into town and closing the 2 fabric stores that were here. Then they closed their fabric dept. The closest fabric store is Hancocks and it is about 40 miles away. This town need us badly. We are doing pretty well, but boy would we be happy if we had all of you close by. Vickie


Oh, how I wish we had a local fabric store. Maybe your thinking will catch on around here and other places that don't have access to nearby fabric stores. Wishing you success with your store.


----------



## Chickadee_42us (Jan 24, 2003)

One WM about 20 miles away 'remodeled'. The fabric dept. is gone. Next WM still has some dept. detail but it too is getting resized, well, it appears to be getting downsized in the fabric area while being enlarged in other hobby areas.

It's really a shame. WM came to town and closed all small fabric shops due to pricing. In my area I would have to travel one hour away to find a fabric store and I cannot imagine buying online. How do you match hues? How do you FEEL the fabric?


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the good wishes. It is adventure for sure. Vickie


----------



## crazygardener (Oct 22, 2007)

Well my newest wal mart that was supposed to have fabric the longest is suddenly shutting down:flame: and the one that was supposed to shut down gets mad every time I ask when they are closing. We have a Gibsons, but all their material is $7 to $8 per yard. I am so used to the $2-$4 range. I don't know what I'm gonna do. I hate buying on line. I want to match colors myself. I want to feel the material. It's just not the same. And my dial up takes tooo long to load the pics on the on line stores. :flame: I hate wal mart. I wish I never had to shop there.

Sheryl


----------

